

Ask HN: Which programming languages should my co-founder be great at? - kseven

I know, I should have learned how to code earlier! But Good news! I&#x27;ve started learning C++ recently, because I do agree with the saying that if you knew how to code, you would translate the vision of your idea&#x2F;product better.<p>However, I have this kick ass idea and I need to launch soon, I plan to get a technical co-founder on board to work on the web development. I have to choose from a list I made and I am wondering which programming languages this guy has to be great at? Java script, Ruby and rails ... etc?  Are there any criteria I should be paying attention to?<p>We&#x27;ll need to develop a online platform that connects 2 customer segments (multi-sided platform).<p>Also, please do you have any tips or good cases practices on what I am about to do? (recruiting a co-founder)<p>Thanks a lot
======
midas007
Build outside-in to validate the business model, so Javascript / HTML5 / CSS
would be the first consideration. Node.js is popular for backend because code
can usually be ported between the browser-side and server-side, so it's faster
to develop and requires less of a learning curve. If it's a mobile app, iOS
and Android knowledge. (Focus on one platform at a time, and getting that good
enough than doing many.)

Also be aware that double-ended marketplaces are (catch-22's)^2. Scaling this
model burns tons of cash before reaching profitability. Please don't put more
in than a set amount, say 20k USD and 3 years before trying something else.
First-time founders can end up spending between nothing and several million of
their own cash before learning whether a business is viable or not... spent
cash, blood, sweat and tears don't count for much.

Good luck and remember during the valley/s of despair that it'll work out ok.

~~~
kseven
Valuable pieces of advice! Thanks a lot

